# PCMCIA Wireless Cards and WinCE 4.2



## trelph (Nov 28, 2007)

I picked up an iPaq 3835 for a reasonable price a couple of months ago, and I've been playing around with it for kicks and giggles. It came with Windows Mobile 2002, but I upgraded to 2003 (WinCE 4.2) to enhance its usefullness. And because the CF WiFi card I bought only supported 2003.

The CF card is working fine now running off a Marvell driver that I installed, and I can easily connect to work and home networks.

Now, I recently bought a 3COM OfficeConnect Wireless 11g PCMCIA Card (version 2.0), product # 3CRWE154G72, and I found out that the thing doesn't want to plug and play.

As a general rule, does one have to find a unique driver for all PCMCIA wifi cards, even if it uses a common chipset? The 3CRWE154G72 seems to utilize PrismGT, but I don't know where to find a WinMob 2003 driver. Any ideas on where to go?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Most PCMCIA cards will require a driver specific to the device.

3com only provides drivers for Windows XP, 2000, 98 and ME. I doubt if any of them will work for Windows Mobile, but the latest version can be downloaded here:
http://www.3com.com/products/en_US/result.jsp?selected=5&sort=effdt&sku=3CRWE154G72&order=desc


----------



## trelph (Nov 28, 2007)

So how does one go about getting a PCMCIA card to work with an Expansion Sleeve? Does the adapter have to come packaged with a custom WinCE driver? That doesn't sound very easy to come across.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I suspect most manufacturers opted to develop CF cards (and now SD) rather than PCMCIA for Pocket PCs as they figure smaller is better.
Check the peripherals link here PocketPC FAQ, they list cards that support Windows CE.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You you already have a Compact Flash wireless adapter that works fine, but you want this other PCMCIA adapter to work?


----------



## trelph (Nov 28, 2007)

DoubleHelix said:


> You you already have a Compact Flash wireless adapter that works fine, but you want this other PCMCIA adapter to work?


Correct. The PCMCIA sleeve I have has an integrated extra battery, and I'd like to make use of it. Also, I'd like to find a card with more functionality.


----------

